# Hosting Halo



## midget (Feb 22, 2008)

When I try hosting a game on halo no one can join.
Can anyone help?


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm assuming you haven't forwarded your ports?

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm

Find your router. Click 'Halo' and follow the steps the author provided.


----------



## midget (Feb 22, 2008)

my settings are on optain an IP address automatically. 
Is there any other way to find out my IP.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

to find out the ip go into cmd and type in ipconfig
in the list, record the result for default gateway.
Type this into your address bar of your browser.
Your router page should open, you're going to have to search for devices and find your xbox, from there you can see its ip address.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Or, take the PS2 method, give it an IP out of the DHCP range, like 192.1.168.150, and DMZ it. Meaning let ALL the traffic through for that device.


----------



## midget (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## midget (Feb 22, 2008)

hmm.. that didnt work is there anything else i could do


----------



## Onetoomanysodas (Feb 27, 2008)

redsunx said:


> I'm assuming you haven't forwarded your ports?
> 
> http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
> 
> Find your router. Click 'Halo' and follow the steps the author provided.


----------



## midget (Feb 22, 2008)

i already did that...
lay off the sodas ok?


----------



## Onetoomanysodas (Feb 27, 2008)

Is this for Halo PC or are you hosting it with your Xbox?


----------



## midget (Feb 22, 2008)

Pc


----------



## Onetoomanysodas (Feb 27, 2008)

So if you're hosting the server while running the game (in-game hosting), then the port range to make sure you have forwarded to your computer from your router are 2302 to 2303. If you want to use different ports, you can set which to use in Halo under Settings > Network Setup.

Start Halo > Multiplayer > Create Game: Internet > Map & Game variant etc.. > Then you have the screen that tells you the details about the server. In the IP Address box it should read ip address*:*port#.

This is your local IP Address (ex. 192.168.0.2) that you should have 2302 and 2303 forwarded to under your router's port-forwarding configuration.

Once you got that squared away, make sure Windows Firewall isn't blocking traffic. Open up Windows Firewall from the Control Panel and select the Exceptions tab. Click 'Add Program' and select Halo. It should already be added and you'll get an error saying it's already added. Good. Now click 'Add Port'. Enter 'Halo PC' for name and 2302 for port number and select TCP, then hit OK.

Once all this is done, write down your IP Address: http://whatismyip.com/ and send it to your friends so they can join your non-dedicated server.


----------

